# خصم 35 % على العازل الحراري من نانو شيلد



## نانو شيلد (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*خصم 35 % على الشاشات dvd من نانو شيلد*













خصم 35 % على الشاشات DVD من نانو شيلد

نستقبلكم من صباح يوم الخميس 25 / 01 / 1435 هـ الموفق 28 / 11 / 2013 م
و حــتـــى مـــســـاء بوم الخميس 02 /02 / 1435 هـ الموافق 05 / 12 / 2013 م

ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا









الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل









الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






























​


----------

